# Super Bowl Dip recipe



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. of good quality hot sausage (Bass Farm or Jimmy Dean)
1 block of Velveeta Cheese
1 jar of hot salsa of choice or can of rotel.
1 bag of Fritos scoops
1 bag of Tostitos scoops

Cook hamburger and sausage in skillet till done and drain grease.
add meats, salsa, and cubed up block of Velveeta to crock pot.
simmer on HI till all cheese melted and stirred till blended. turn to low to keep warm.
Scoop out mixture with the chips and eat. Wash down with cold beverage of choice.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I make this all the time. I'll use the Mexican Velveeta cheese when I can find it . But either way it's a good snack


----------

